# carve vs pivot



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

I think you're confusing what it would mean to 'carve' the slope with just a good solid sliding (skidded) turn, which certainly has no back-foot kick out action. There's never good reason to do a back foot kick out IMO (short of emergency stops). I'd say very few people can carve a black especially when the conditions aren't conducive to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

max_tm said:


> I think you're confusing what it would mean to 'carve' the slope with just a good solid sliding (skidded) turn, which certainly has no back-foot kick out action. There's never good reason to do a back foot kick out IMO (short of emergency stops). I'd say very few people can carve a black especially when the conditions aren't conducive to it.


yeah let me try again, the 'pivot' i was trying to describe is more of a skidded turn you are talking about vs a carve.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Oh, in addition to doing this hop turn on super steep pitches, there is also a way of making what I call "braking turns" all you do is in the course of making your normal, skidded turns, you will push the tail of the board out away from you at the apex of each turn momentarily and then begin to go into the ext turn. It is a lot like fish tailing the tail of your board while the nose stays basically pointed down the trail. This is very effective for controlling speed on a narrow cat track before you really get short radius dynamic skidded turns down.
> 
> Again, it is a tool in your quiver to use in special circumstance and is not meant as a technically correct way to ride. Safety trumps everything in snowboarding and in the interest of staying in control, throw the manual out the window and do what works. Just remember to pick the manual back up and aspire to ride as correctly as you can as much as possible...:thumbsup:


I was just thinking what would be between a pivot turn and a skidded carve and you nailed it. Braking turn fits the bill pretty well. I find it very useful here on the east coast. After the weather this past week, 3-4 days well above freezing than quickly getting very cold, you're left wih machine groomed ice at the mountain. It makes those steep blacks and double blacks very scary.


----------

